# Camilla Belle lip colour



## labelleperle (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone give me some suggestions for Camilla's lip colour?

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/7...asharapyf1.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

Spice- lip pencil(line and fill lips)
Long Stem Rose-Slimshine

HTH~


----------



## labelleperle (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

